# betta male can't properly squeeze?



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

my female betta has been swimming head down, has vertical stripes and is very plump with eggs. My male betta has squeezed her so many times this afternoon, but there are no released eggs. They've been doing it for about 7 hours now, and the female has "passed out" so many times. Why won't the eggs get released? help pls


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's not unusal if it's their first time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you condition the female? Is the female much larger or much smaller than the male? If the pair is compatible, patience is the key.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Did you condition the female? Is the female much larger or much smaller than the male? If the pair is compatible, patience is the key.


Yes, they were conditioned with live mosquito larvae. They are of approximately the same size. Just this morning i had to remove the female as the male became very aggressive again after the failed attempts. She now as frayed fins and wounded belly. :C


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's not unusal if it's their first time.


Yes it is their first time. But i had to stop the attempt to breed them. The male has become aggressive again, while the female seems to be badly hurt. :-(


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

In my experience it should not take longer than 1 hour to get a female to release.......I'm glad you removed her.....


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> In my experience it should not take longer than 1 hour to get a female to release.......I'm glad you removed her.....


How many times have you bred bettas? Does it take always take less than 1 hour? I'll try breeding the same couple when the female heals.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

^ this is the male. He has made this impressive bubble nest, but he just can't squeeze the eggs out of her.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a young male and it took him about 3 hours to do it the female was patient and no one got nipped or hurt so I felt safe leaving her there. Although I always was checking on her. I hear its normal for a young male or a first-timer. Its a good thing you removed her though you can wait a few days probably and try again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Is this your first time breeding? 
Also How long have you had the pair?
Do you have all the materials needed for breeding?


Since they are petstore bettas this must be their first time. I would just suggest curing the female to her fullest, then just wait a month if you want to try breeding her again. If you dont want to wait a whole month, get another female and try her.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

reaper0325 said:


> How many times have you bred bettas? Does it take always take less than 1 hour? I'll try breeding the same couple when the female heals.


Reaper, I have been breeding for years.....I have spawned a LOT of Betta's......In my experience it shouldn't take more than an hour to release eggs....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> In my experience it shouldn't take more than an hour to release eggs....


i agree that it really should take longer than an hour for the female and male to successfully release as many eggs as possible.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
I've tried mating the two again, and still eggs won't get released.
What may be the problem? Are they not compatible? Is the female's ovapocitor nonfunctional? 

Pls help. ty


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

How old is the pair?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

yes, this is my first try breeding bettas. i as very successful at swordtails, mollies, guppies and platties. this is quite different!

@beat2020: they are petstore bettas, but bred here. i live in south east asia. i estimate them to be 8 mos old at most.

@bettalover2033: yes it is my first time. i had them for about 2 weeks now. yes, i believe i have all the needed materials.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

i bought a new female. i'll try it with the biggest male i have.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------

